# 504 errors!



## choconado (Feb 20, 2010)

All of a sudden, since last night, I've been getting a bunch of 504 errors on the site, making it hard to get around in.

Just putting that out there.


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Same for me, i been finding it hard to connect to the site also, and if the page does load it takes for ages


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 20, 2010)

Recently, I've been having hard times getting into the site as well, maybe it has something to do with the mods fixing the servers? The cheats sections wasn't working recently either.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 20, 2010)

some times it takes like 5-10 mins just to get on the site


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

Its also been happening to me for a while, i have to keep reloading the page.


----------



## Costello (Feb 21, 2010)

it happens every time we run complete backups of the website. 
we need the full power of the server so everything else is pretty much left aside...


----------



## choconado (Feb 22, 2010)

maybe a frontpage announcement of scheduled downtimes would be appreciated?


----------



## Davess (Feb 23, 2010)

choconado said:
			
		

> maybe a frontpage announcement of scheduled downtimes would be appreciated?


Nobody will be able to read it...


----------



## Rayder (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd rather the site go unresponsive for a while as it backs up the site than the site crash with no backup.  GBAtemp ain't the ONLY website on the net.  I can browse elsewhere until it's back.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 23, 2010)

I appreciate the backups as a fail-safe and I too think there are other things to do than GBAtemp. Have you guys heard of, I know this is crazy, "outside"?


----------



## choconado (Feb 23, 2010)

well, when it's going 48 hours or so for something I'll spend around 10 minutes or so on a day, I don't think I'm being to obsessive.

And by notice of SCHEDULED downtime, I was suggesting advanced notice.  like maybe 24 hours or so?


----------

